# Word 2007 Mouse not Working



## xyzz123 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have Office 2007 and a few days ago, the mouse just stopped working in Word. I can click on the ribbon, but not the big editing area or the options. I reinstalled Office yesterday, but it still isn't right. My mouse works in all the other Office programs, but not Word. I'm puzzled. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Grim... (May 22, 2007)

Here is the solution to your problem: http://www.itwriting.com/blog/?p=140


----------



## reinharv (Feb 16, 2008)

xyzz123 said:


> I have Office 2007 and a few days ago, the mouse just stopped working in Word. I can click on the ribbon, but not the big editing area or the options. I reinstalled Office yesterday, but it still isn't right. My mouse works in all the other Office programs, but not Word. I'm puzzled. Anyone have any suggestions?


I had the same problem and after searching I found someone who had the same problem and he posted how to fix it. It just wasn't the mouse, you could not select, copy, paste, edit. It was due to an automatic update for Word 2007. You need to exit all Office programs. Slick Start and type "regedit" (don't use the quotes) in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER. If you are promoted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type in the password or click continue. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data. On the Edit menu, click DELETE, and then click YES. Exit Registry Editor. Restart your computer and then restart Word. This fixed it for me and now my Word 2007 is working (mouse, copy, edit, paste, etc). I also then took the effort to *turn off *Automatic Updates unless I allow it. This instruction is posted under http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;940791


----------



## vbattaglia (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, reinharv!

I was surprised to find out after that the same instructions are posted on Microsoft's support site, along with the admission that this is caused by automatic updates: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;940791

Editing the registry should *not* be Microsoft's first suggestion on a site meant to include users of average computer literacy. They should develop an easier solution... such as making it so that automatic updates do not break Word 2007, for example. Thanks again, vb


----------



## Colbax (Apr 23, 2008)

None of this solutions worked for me, I'm using word 2007 on XP, but I've found that the problem was the "Sybase - Power Designer 12.5" add-ins for word 2007, I removed that add-in using the following steps:
1. Launch word 2007 (no document should be opened, not even a blank document, do not open words doubleclicking a word document)
2. Click the office button on the top-left corner.
3. On the displayed menu click "Word Options".
4. If you followed this steps you should be able to click "Add-ins" option.
5. Select "COM Add-ins" on the manage option at the bottom of the "Add-ins" page.
6. Click "Go" button.
7. On the "Add-ins avaiable" list of "COM Add-ins" window select those Add-ins that you suspect that are producing troubles with words (in my case I've removed Power designer and PDF maker Add-ins) and press "Remove".
8. Press OK.
9. Restart Words 2007.

Finally Word 2007 should be working fine.

If you are not able to access the Add-Ins option in "Word Options" even using the steps above, you should try to rename or remove the following registry key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Options.

I hope this steps helps anyone that suffer this problem.

Personally I've got little disapointed of microsoft after suffering this problem, I hope to have a fix soon.


----------



## Ashsih (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks!! That worked for me.


----------



## Colbax (Apr 23, 2008)

That's great! you are welcome...enjoy


----------



## CTA102 (Jun 22, 2008)

Many thanks, Reinharv! Worked perfectly.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Could you please mark the thread as solved via the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the post? Thanks in advance.


----------



## XBoogie (Aug 18, 2008)

It worked for me!! Thanks for the help. Its a shame that Microsoft does not appropriately test these updates first! This issue should have been a showstopper.


----------

